# Unterschied MS Project Standard und Pro



## Isac (13. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ein User in unserer Firma möchte sich gerne MS Project haben. Jetzt möchte er noch zusätzlich wissen, was der Unterschied zwischen der Standard und Professional Version ist. Leider habe ich keine gescheite Seite gefunden. Wenn jemand einen Link hat, würde ich mich darüber freuen  

Ach ja, Die Versionsnummer ist (fast) egal. Nicht schlecht wäre die 2003er Version, muss aber nicht


gruß,


Isac


----------



## Norbert Eder (13. April 2005)

Wie wärs mit

office.microsoft.com

Dem Office-Paket wäre das Produkt ja auch zuzurechnen. Dort auf der Home sieht man ja dann auch sofort Projekt und eben die entsprechenden Links, wobei schon der zweite der Richtige ist ... wie man das nicht finden kann ....

http://www.microsoft.com/office/project/howtobuy/choosing.mspx


----------



## Gusti Brösmeli (26. April 2010)

also da steht nirgends was von Unterschied ....


----------

